# Chuckie (Step by Step) with Qview



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2010)

This turned out to be my best Chuckie yet, so I figured I'd do some "Splainin'"
Got a 3 pound, 6 ounce Chuck Roast.
Coated it with "Thick" Wooshy Sauce, then rubbed it good with McCormicks BBQ Rub (wife doesn't like it too spicy).

Wrapped it in plastic wrap & into the fridge over night.

6:45 AM---Preheat MES 30 to 240˚.
8:30 AM---Put meat in smoker, Fill A-MAZE-N-SMOKER with Apple Dust, lit on both ends and put it in smoker.
12:30 PM---Sterilize Meat probe with alcohol wipe and insert probe in meat & other probe in smoker. (Meat at 152˚ at 4 hours)
2:25 PM---Chuckie at 165˚ internal---Double wrap in aluminum foil, add mixture of 2 oz of Wooshy & 4 oz of Apple juice, and put back in smoker.
3:45 PM---Chuckie at 205˚ internal---Cut temp setting back to 100˚, but leave Chuckie in smoker, instead of putting in cooler.
4:50 PM---Kill power to smoker, remove Chuckie from smoker (had dropped back to190˚ internal temp).
Take pictures, pull Chuckie apart, add wife's taters, and eat.

*Note: This was done with a small 6" X 6" Amazing Smoker, so when I say I lit both ends, that was to get about as much smoke as when I light one end of my 5 X 8 AMNPS.*

Stopped smoking when foiled, after 6 hours.
Went from 165˚ to 205˚ in only 75 minutes, due to foiling.
This was my first Chuckie that did not stall.

Everything great!

Still have some for sammies next day & enough for 2 sammies tonight.

Thanks,

Bear

Enjoy the Qview:

Click on any picture for closer look:

Ready to rub:








Rubbed and wrapped for over night rest:







Nice smoke:







Chuckie fresh out of smoker:







Closer look:







All pulled for Sammies:







Supper (Sammie #1):







Closer look:






Thanks for looking


----------



## squirrel (Oct 1, 2010)

Yummmmmm!!!! I haven't done a chuckie yet, but when I do I'm going to follow your guidelines! Thanks for sharing your valuable info and great Q-view!


----------



## thunderdome (Oct 1, 2010)

Great pics. Chuckie looks fantastic. Nice detailed post


----------



## bronxbbq (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea that looks super bear!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking good Bear. Nice tutorial. I  choose another flavor as I can not stand the taste of Whooshy sauce but this is pretty much how I do mine too. Last one was with some Mexican seasonings. There is nothing like a chuckie taste wise -


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 1, 2010)

SOOO NICE


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well your chuckie looks good and all. You made yourself one maybe two good looking sammies. Now for the kicker did you have to make the bugs a sammie too......... lol


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 1, 2010)

Man... that looks really good Bear! Will have to give that a try.... been a while since I have done a chucky.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the real nice comments. That's the bonus I get, along with the good food.

I hope my posts make it easier for some.

Mark,

No sammies for the stink bugs.

I'm trying to starve them out!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Won't be long they'll turn into Stinkcycles here in good ole PA.

Two of my favorite things about PA in the Winter--No snakes & No bugs!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Oct 1, 2010)

Great looking chuckie bear! Havent tried them with whooshy sauce, gonna have to give that a try.


----------



## watlow (Oct 1, 2010)

Great looking smoke Bear. I thought I was smelling something real good this afternoon. Nice job !


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2010)

Watlow said:


> Great looking smoke Bear. I thought I was smelling something real good this afternoon. Nice job !


That's funny you should say that:

My son lives about 200 yards away, down the driveway, through the woods. He pulled in my driveway, when I was on the front porch checking the smoker. He got out of his truck laughing. He said he was working on his deck, and he smelled smoke. He said he thought somebody was burning something. Then he thought, "Damn that smells really good". Then he thought, "The old man must be smoking something again!" Dropped his screw-gun, and up to my house he comes!

I gave him & his wife some. He always gives me a good portion of his Pulled Pork.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Oct 1, 2010)

nice job bear, i love me some chuckie! .....haven't seen the thick L&P need to get some!


----------



## bignick (Oct 1, 2010)

Bear, nice job on the beef.  I need to do a Chucky.  Thanks for the post, that just boosted beef sales, in which I have stock in.  (the pantry)


----------



## mr mac (Oct 2, 2010)

Nicely done Bear!  The one chuck roast I have tried didn't turn out so well and I'm not sure where I went wrong but this post will surely help me "get back on that horse" and give it another try!

Mac


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2010)

chefrob said:


> nice job bear, i love me some chuckie! .....haven't seen the thick L&P need to get some!


Thanks Rob,

The only thing I didn't like about the old stuff was "Too thin"---This stuff is perfect!

Bear


 


BigNick said:


> Bear, nice job on the beef.  I need to do a Chucky.  Thanks for the post, that just boosted beef sales, in which I have stock in.  (the pantry)


Thanks Nick
 


Mr Mac said:


> Nicely done Bear!  The one chuck roast I have tried didn't turn out so well and I'm not sure where I went wrong but this post will surely help me "get back on that horse" and give it another try!
> 
> Mac


Thanks Mac,
This was the best & easiest Chuckie I have done.


----------



## deannc (Oct 2, 2010)

That looks so good, I've got to try a chuckie soon!  And like Squirrel, I'm gonna bookmark your great Qview for directions and inspiration!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's a smart boy you got there, he knows when to come check on what the old man's up to! LOL


----------



## nwdave (Oct 2, 2010)

Curse you Bear (but in a manly sort of way
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  SWMBO was looking over my shoulder as I was viewing your QView and said "Now that looks good!!".  So, now I have a chuckie thawing, for tomorrow.  I'm thinking that a certain Red Bell Pepper Rub might just be the ticket.  I'll give a review of that combo but almost anything goes well with Beef.  Well, off to the store to get some kaiser rolls.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 2, 2010)

Bear that looks very good. Great tutorial too


----------



## watlow (Oct 2, 2010)

Never done a chuckie before but a first time for everything. Looking at the pics, wife and I do our shopping on Sunday and not going to be ascared and give it a whirl.Hope it comes out as well as as all Ive seen. Will let ya know. Thanks for sharing, Im inspired, again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> That looks so good, I've got to try a chuckie soon!  And like Squirrel, I'm gonna bookmark your great Qview for directions and inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dean, Hope you like it. He's a good kid. Born 9 months after I got out of the Army. I must have been glad to be home.

He makes great pulled pork & ribs too.

 


NWDave said:


> Curse you Bear (but in a manly sort of way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that Dave. You gotta treat this stuff like Porno. Watch who looks over your shoulder!

 


RdKnB said:


> Bear that looks very good. Great tutorial too


Thanks RdKnB !

 


Watlow said:


> Never done a chuckie before but a first time for everything. Looking at the pics, wife and I do our shopping on Sunday and not going to be ascared and give it a whirl.Hope it comes out as well as as all Ive seen. Will let ya know. Thanks for sharing, Im inspired, again.


I was very shy when I did my first Chuckie, but even more shy about my first Brisket. Chuckies are easy--You won't have any problem!

Let me know when you're doing it, so I can go outside. Hopefully the wind will be coming SSE. You owe me that!

Bear


----------



## watlow (Oct 2, 2010)

You got me there. Will do !!


----------



## princess (Oct 2, 2010)

Lookin GOOD, Bear!!  And you KNOW I love a good step-by-step!! I just started two gallons of brine with cure tonight for some pork loin, I'm going to attempt canadian bacon again after perusing your posts! You are inspirational!!

What's a Wooshy sauce?


----------



## deannc (Oct 2, 2010)

All ready for tomorrow!  Not only did I find a 3 lb 6 oz Chuckie, they had a case sale on Spare Ribs at a $1 a lb, so of course I had to buy a 40 lb case! LOL

Bear, thanks for your service!  I retired from the Army in 2000 and ended up staying here in NC.  I didn't think I could get use to those long, cold, Central PA (Clearfield County) winters again! LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2010)

Princess said:


> Lookin GOOD, Bear!!  And you KNOW I love a good step-by-step!! I just started two gallons of brine with cure tonight for some pork loin, I'm going to attempt canadian bacon again after perusing your posts! You are inspirational!!
> 
> What's a Wooshy sauce?


Don't forget to cut a couple thick slices for "Boneless Smoked Pork Chops". You won't be sorry!

LOL---Wooshy Sauce. I'm tired of trying to remember how to spell Worchesterroostershustershire.

 


DeanNC said:


> All ready for tomorrow!  Not only did I find a 3 lb 6 oz Chuckie, they had a case sale on Spare Ribs at a $1 a lb, so of course I had to buy a 40 lb case! LOL
> 
> Bear, thanks for your service!  I retired from the Army in 2000 and ended up staying here in NC.  I didn't think I could get use to those long, cold, Central PA (Clearfield County) winters again! LOL


Clearfield County (_shiver_), but it's beautiful up there!

Thank YOU for YOUR service too!

Sounds like you're ready for some serious Qing !

That's Great!

Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 3, 2010)

That does look really good Bear, i still have not smoked a chucky yet, hmm maybe this week, pulled beef sounds good


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> That does look really good Bear, i still have not smoked a chucky yet, hmm maybe this week, pulled beef sounds good


pande, you really need to........and get some FRESH baked rolls too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2010)

Get to it Pande---Times a-wastin'!

BTW: I love the videos you & Mythy make !

Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 4, 2010)

chefrob said:


> pande, you really need to........and get some FRESH baked rolls too!


i will hit sams tomorrow and get a two pack of chucks, what you think just use my regular rub on em?


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 4, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Get to it Pande---Times a-wastin'!
> 
> BTW: I love the videos you & Mythy make !
> 
> Bear


cool thanks!! what is myth making i gotta check them out?


----------



## pokey (Oct 4, 2010)

That chuckie looked so good, you inspired me to try my first. I got a two-pack from CostCo (about 2 lbs each) and put some of my secret beef rub on one and tried a mesquite rub we bought at CostCo about a year or so back on the other. I let them sit overnight and put them in at 250* at 9:30 a.m. At around 2:00, one was at 165 IT, the other closer to 170. So I took them out of the smoker and put them in an aluminum pan with about a cup of some white wine we had lying around open. I covered the pan, turned the oven to 235* and went sailing. When we got back around 6:00, their IT had hit 205. (Lucky timing.) They pulled easily and the sampling I did while vacuum sealing them (separately) tells me they are going to be great, with my rub beating out the store-bought by a mile. (I've got no pix, since I was being so casual about the process, so I'm not doing a separate post.)

Thanks for the inspiration. I'm thinking of trying the same technique on a brisket, paying more attention to the IT as I go (sailing season's almost over anyway).


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2010)

Pokey said:


> That chuckie looked so good, you inspired me to try my first. I got a two-pack from CostCo (about 2 lbs each) and put some of my secret beef rub on one and tried a mesquite rub we bought at CostCo about a year or so back on the other. I let them sit overnight and put them in at 250* at 9:30 a.m. At around 2:00, one was at 165 IT, the other closer to 170. So I took them out of the smoker and put them in an aluminum pan with about a cup of some white wine we had lying around open. I covered the pan, turned the oven to 235* and went sailing. When we got back around 6:00, their IT had hit 205. (Lucky timing.) They pulled easily and the sampling I did while vacuum sealing them (separately) tells me they are going to be great, with my rub beating out the store-bought by a mile. (I've got no pix, since I was being so casual about the process, so I'm not doing a separate post.)
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration. I'm thinking of trying the same technique on a brisket, paying more attention to the IT as I go (sailing season's almost over anyway).


Sounds Great Pokey!

Bear

OK Pande, you're next!


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 4, 2010)

yes but Pokey wheres the pics??


----------



## squirrel (Oct 4, 2010)

For the Sweet Bear! Thanks for all you do around here, you are most appreciated! I always look for your posts because I'm sure to learn something new. I just wish you were close enough to teach me more about woodworking! I need a good winter hobby!


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Bear Please tell me about that bowl of Au ju next to your chuckie?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> For the Sweet Bear! Thanks for all you do around here, you are most appreciated! I always look for your posts because I'm sure to learn something new. I just wish you were close enough to teach me more about woodworking! I need a good winter hobby!


Thanks Cheryl, That's a heck of a compliment ( 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ) , and very much appreciated. That would be nice, as I know about 1000 times as much about woodworking as I do about smoking, as I am just learning this meat smoking myself, and was born into and lived all my life with woodworking.

Thanks again,

Bear


 


pandemonium said:


> Hey Bear Please tell me about that bowl of Au ju next to your chuckie?


That is just the juice that was in the foil after being in the smoker from 165˚ until I took it out of the smoker. It was the mixture I told about plus meat juices. I put it in the fridge over night. Then the next day, I popped the 1/4" thick sheet of fat off of the top. The rest I poured into the meat. This is the only way I know how to get rid of the fat.

Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I have two delicious looking chucks in the fridge ready for action!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2010)

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=Chuckie.jpg

*Looks Great Bear...*


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 5, 2010)

Bear, great looking chuck.  You always do a nice job with your tutorials.  Hope it inspired a few more people to try a chuck on the smoker.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 5, 2010)

Does a chuck not need alot of smoke? like how hamburger doesnt? or just do it like i would a pork but with a good amount of smoke?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> Does a chuck not need alot of smoke? like how hamburger doesnt? or just do it like i would a pork but with a good amount of smoke?


As far as putting smoke on them, I would say just like a Pork Butt.

 


scubadoo97 said:


> Bear, great looking chuck.  You always do a nice job with your tutorials.  Hope it inspired a few more people to try a chuck on the smoker.


Thank You Scubadoo,

I try to make them like I would like to find them---Easy on my brain!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 5, 2010)

ok great


----------



## mr mac (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr Mac said:


> Nicely done Bear!  The one chuck roast I have tried didn't turn out so well and I'm not sure where I went wrong but this post will surely help me "get back on that horse" and give it another try!
> 
> Mac


Just an update Bear, I did smoke a 4+ pound chuck roast day before yesterday (I still have not uploaded pics from the camera) and took my time and essentially followed your plan of attack in the OP.  Thank you!  In the past my chuck roast was tough and could have been used to hone a razor; okay, maybe not that bad, but still...  No, this one turned out tender and juicy!  Again, many thanks and make that one a wiki article for us!

Mac


----------



## porked (Jan 2, 2011)

Just getting around to seeing this thread, outstanding! Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr Mac said:


> Mr Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done Bear!  The one chuck roast I have tried didn't turn out so well and I'm not sure where I went wrong but this post will surely help me "get back on that horse" and give it another try!
> ...


So 3 months later I finally see your comment.

Thank You for your kind words---Glad it worked good for you!

Bear
 




Porked said:


> Just getting around to seeing this thread, outstanding! Thanks.


Thanks Porked !

Bear


----------



## andrew82 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome! Did you fill the entire AMNS or just 1 row on either side? Im doing one tomorrow with the new AMNS. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2011)

GRS69 said:


> Awesome! Did you fill the entire AMNS or just 1 row on either side? Im doing one tomorrow with the new AMNS. Thanks


With this one, I filled the whole thing & lit both ends. Then if I remember correctly (4 months ago), when it burned out after about 4 or 5 hours, I threw a few chips in my MES drawer until it was time to foil.

If you fill an AMNS, and use high heat (225˚ and up), it's a good idea to keep an eye on it. 

It is possible for it to jump through an interior wall, and produce more smoke than you want.

If anyone is worried about that, all you have to do is only fill the outer 1 1/2 rows on each end. Lighting both ends would then get you about 2 to 5 hours of good smoke, depending on which AMNS you're using.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2011)

Bear,

I don't know how I missed this thread. That chuckie looks excellent. I haven't smoked one yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## jacobtia (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! Great looking Chuckster my friend!! I'm gonna add that to my list!


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 12, 2011)

I got three chuckles on the smoker right now they are at 130 and look and smell amazing, the reason I'm posting is because I got the inspiration from this post! 
Thanks Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Bear,
> 
> I don't know how I missed this thread. That chuckie looks excellent. I haven't smoked one yet, but it's on my list.


Thanks Al,

I did two pairs since this one, and you replied to both of them (one of those is on the Home Page carousel right now)*.*

This one is in my signature.

You gotta do one Al---or 2 or 4.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2011)

or 6 or 8?


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 12, 2011)

Man O Man that Q looks great nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> Man O Man that Q looks great nice job




Thank You Very Much!

Bear


----------



## cycletrash (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks good !!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> Looks good !!




Thank You


----------



## daricksta (Aug 26, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> This turned out to be my best Chuckie yet, so I figured I'd do some "Splainin'"
> Got a 3 pound, 6 ounce Chuck Roast.
> 
> Coated it with "Thick" Wooshy Sauce, then rubbed it good with McCormicks BBQ Rub (wife doesn't like it too spicy).
> ...


Extremely yummyful. I gotta make me some of that but using my own flavor profile (who cares if MY missus doesn't like hot stuff?) But why the mesh cap over the exhaust vent? And you sterilize your probes? Uh oh, I just wash mine in hot water and soap after using.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> Extremely yummyful. I gotta make me some of that but using my own flavor profile (who cares if MY missus doesn't like hot stuff?) But why the mesh cap over the exhaust vent? And you sterilize your probes? Uh oh, I just wash mine in hot water and soap after using.


Thank You Rick!!!!

That is a stainless steel wire mesh sink strainer (upside down) It keeps bugs from entering through my exhaust vent. Especially during cold or warm smokes, and mostly freakin' stinkbugs!!!

When I smoke a large piece of meat, I wait at least 3 hours to put the probe in. That's more than enough time for the heat to kill any nasties on the outside of the meat. Then even though I wash my probes before using, I still use an alcohol wipe on the part going into the meat before inserting, to makes sure they are sterile.

Bear


----------



## jeffam (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm going to give this a try this weekend. Picked up a 4.3lb chuck. Hopefully all goes well. I'll be throwing it in my MES 30. 
Don't have an AMNS so should it be ok with the chips on the stock burner?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2013)

JeffAM said:


> I'm going to give this a try this weekend. Picked up a 4.3lb chuck. Hopefully all goes well. I'll be throwing it in my MES 30.
> Don't have an AMNS so should it be ok with the chips on the stock burner?


If you can get some light to medium smoke (TBS) with your chip burner, without getting any heavy smoke, you could be OK, but I would recommend an AMNPS. Then you can get up to 12 hours of perfect, continuous, consistent smoke, without having to mess with it. It makes smoking meat the pleasure it should be.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Sep 30, 2013)

With wood chips you're feeding the chip loader about every 30 minutes or so during the entire smoke. I'm with Bear--the AMNPS is the only way to go. Now that I've learned how to keep it lit for hours on end, it's the only way to produce smoke inside an MES 30 as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jeffam (Oct 5, 2013)

Made it today. Came out pretty good. I used the chop burner and it worked out ok. I will be getting an AMNPS. 












image.jpg



__ jeffam
__ Oct 5, 2013





Ready for smoker












image.jpg



__ jeffam
__ Oct 5, 2013





Pulled after 8 hrs. 












image.jpg



__ jeffam
__ Oct 5, 2013





Ready to eat!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2013)

That looks real nice, Jeff !!!

Gotta Love Pulled Beef !!

I like to add some Swiss & Horse Radish.

Or a Hot Roast Beef Sammy, smothered in gravy, with Fries & gravy on the Fries.

Bear


----------



## jeffam (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks Bear it was great.
 Gonna have Sammie's for the next couple days. 
Your dried beef is next!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2013)

JeffAM said:


> Thanks Bear it was great.
> Gonna have Sammie's for the next couple days.
> Your dried beef is next!!


Awesome!!

Thank You for the Report !!!

Bear


----------



## cathy l (Oct 6, 2013)

Bear, many thanks for explaining in detail exactly how you do things.  To us new people it's almost like watching you do it with all the pictures and explanations.  You are one of the main reasons I wasn't afraid to jump right in and give this a whirl.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 7, 2013)

Outstanding. With that that bar interspersed among the shredded meat, that looks a lot more delicious and inviting than smoked pulled pork. Wish I could make some sammies out of that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2013)

Cathy L said:


> Bear, many thanks for explaining in detail exactly how you do things.  To us new people it's almost like watching you do it with all the pictures and explanations.  You are one of the main reasons I wasn't afraid to jump right in and give this a whirl.


Thank You Cathy!!

That is my main objective----Making it easy for others to get started. Then they can make changes to suit themselves later.

Also I use my Step by Steps myself----It's a lot easier than starting new every time I make the same meat.

Bear


daRicksta said:


> Outstanding. With that that bar interspersed among the shredded meat, that looks a lot more delicious and inviting than smoked pulled pork. Wish I could make some sammies out of that.


Thanks Rick!!

It does make Awesome Sammies. I love pulled Pork & pulled Beef, but I prefer Beef too.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks GREAT Bear! I don't know how I missed this link.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Looks GREAT Bear! I don't know how I missed this link.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thank You David !!!

I must miss Thousands of Great posts!! Just can't get to them all !!

I often think about making a post, apologizing to all the Awesome posts I never commented on, because I just didn't get to see them.

Bear


----------



## emick23 (Dec 30, 2013)

Gotta say, Bear, I have been looking for an hour for a recipe with times and temps and YOURS was the only one which included it all.  I wrote it all  down, even took a picture on my phone!  The pics look absolutely awesome!  Cannot WAIT to try this out!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2013)

EMick23 said:


> Gotta say, Bear, I have been looking for an hour for a recipe with times and temps and YOURS was the only one which included it all. I wrote it all down, even took a picture on my phone! The pics look absolutely awesome! Cannot WAIT to try this out!


Thank You, EMick. I aim to please.

Actually since I made this post we have changed the rub to:

Coat whole thing with Worcestershire (Thick).

Then sprinkle with CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder (and sometimes a little Sea Salt).

This is the same thing I put on my Prime Ribs. I don't like the Beef flavor to be over-powered with rubs.

Let me know how you make out, and any questions, just yell.

Bear


----------



## rayf01 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am trying this as we speak, currently at the three hour mark and my roast is at 145 F. Its slightly smaller at 2.7 lbs and I think its hitting the stall phase soon. I'll give it another hour and then foil it.

Couple questions, first is do you completely close the foil around the roast? No vent hole?

Second is when you turn the temp down to 100, do you leave it in the foil?

This is a pulled beef so I'm assuming the outside will not be a crispy bark?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2014)

Rayf01 said:


> I am trying this as we speak, currently at the three hour mark and my roast is at 145 F. Its slightly smaller at 2.7 lbs and I think its hitting the stall phase soon. I'll give it another hour and then foil it.
> 
> Couple questions, first is do you completely close the foil around the roast? No vent hole? *Yes---That will keep the moisture inside, especially if you add a little foiling juice.*
> 
> ...


*Bear*


----------



## brooksy (Sep 19, 2014)

Bear your step by steps are awesome! I was reading thru them the other morning and the shad roe peeked my interest. I don't know if I'll be getting shad anytime soon but I'm hoping to use my speargun in some mullets this weekend so maybe some roe in my future and yummy smoked mullet.


----------



## b-one (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow after looking at this I need to buy a chuckie!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Bear your step by steps are awesome! I was reading thru them the other morning and the shad roe peeked my interest. I don't know if I'll be getting shad anytime soon but I'm hoping to use my speargun in some mullets this weekend so maybe some roe in my future and yummy smoked mullet.


Thanks Brooksy!!

I never had Mullet Roe, but those who have say it's Great !!

The best ones that I've personally eaten are the ones with small eggs, like Shad, Sucker, Bass, Bluegill, Crappie, Perch, Sunfish, etc.

IMHO big eggs like Salmon Eggs are best for fish bait.

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 20, 2014)

I know this was an older post , however I enjoyed it again, thanks for the reminder and Chuckies are on my list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ( if I get my allowance) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Take care of yourself and . . .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I know this was an older post , however I enjoyed it again, thanks for the reminder and Chuckies are on my list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan!!

I always love hearing from you!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Sep 22, 2014)

Rayf01 said:


> I am trying this as we speak, currently at the three hour mark and my roast is at 145 F. Its slightly smaller at 2.7 lbs and I think its hitting the stall phase soon. I'll give it another hour and then foil it.
> 
> Couple questions, first is do you completely close the foil around the roast? No vent hole?
> 
> ...


How apt that you were working on a Chuckie. Thanks to Bear, I also tried a chuckie the week before last. Mine finally got up to 160* after a few hours (after which I foiled it) and then stalled there for about 3 hours more. When it got to 7 pm and the IT was only 182* I took it out of the smoker and put it in a 250* oven in the kitchen. At 9 pm it was still at 182* so I called it a night. The next morning I put it back in the smoker--foiled and it again took a few hours to get back up to 160*. After about 10 hours total smoking between the two days I served it for dinner. Some of it was great but about half of it was still undercooked since the fat hadn't totally rendered and the meat wasn't tender enough. The next day I stuck it in my convection oven to see if I could cook it down to a more tender state. I left it un-foiled since my convection oven is a microwave with a convection feature and it wound up so overcooked it now makes a very fine door stop or paperweight. I can also put it on display inside a plexiglass cube since it is so overly-well done it will never go bad or decompose...

I have no idea why this chuckie gave me more problems than any other meat I've smoked. Next time out I'm smoking a boneless pork shoulder.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice post and very informative, an oldy but goody. Thanks for sharing your knowledge. CM


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> How apt that you were working on a Chuckie. Thanks to Bear, I also tried a chuckie the week before last. Mine finally got up to 160* after a few hours (after which I foiled it) and then stalled there for about 3 hours more. When it got to 7 pm and the IT was only 182* I took it out of the smoker and put it in a 250* oven in the kitchen. At 9 pm it was still at 182* so I called it a night. The next morning I put it back in the smoker--foiled and it again took a few hours to get back up to 160*. After about 10 hours total smoking between the two days I served it for dinner. Some of it was great but about half of it was still undercooked since the fat hadn't totally rendered and the meat wasn't tender enough. The next day I stuck it in my convection oven to see if I could cook it down to a more tender state. I left it un-foiled since my convection oven is a microwave with a convection feature and it wound up so overcooked it now makes a very fine door stop or paperweight. I can also put it on display inside a plexiglass cube since it is so overly-well done it will never go bad or decompose...
> 
> I have no idea why this chuckie gave me more problems than any other meat I've smoked. Next time out I'm smoking a boneless pork shoulder.


Well---Let's do the Math:

It took my Chucky 7 hours and 15 minutes in a 240* smoker to get to 205* IT.

You're saying yours took 7 hours to get to 182* IT on the first day, and another 3 hours to get back up to 160* IT on the second day.

You didn't say what temp your smoker was at, but that 10 hours includes getting it up to 160* in a few hours (That's pretty fast). Then in 3 hours more you got it to 182* IT.

*Right here is where you got off the trail I left for you & got lost in the woods.*

Then it cooled down some when you moved it from the smoker to the 250* oven in the house, and it got back up to the same 182* IT. Then you put it in the fridge until the next day, so you had to start at 40* IT again, and it took a few hours to get up to 160* IT again.

So it seems to me that you had it to 182* in I'm guessing about 6 or 7 hours @ I don't know what smoker temp.

All of the cooling off, moving it, refrigerating it, and reheating it were pretty much a waste.

I don't know what temp you had your smoker at, but it would have been better to leave it in your smoker to get it to 205* IT, even if you had to jack the temp up.

Next time I would start earlier so you're not running so late that you have to quit for the day.

Overheating it in the oven the next day is whole other problem.

Sorry to hear you had such a time.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Sep 22, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Well---Let's do the Math:
> 
> It took my Chucky 7 hours and 15 minutes in a 240* smoker to get to 205* IT.
> 
> ...


This was the day from hell when my smoker kept heating up to 295* no matter what my set point was and the wood pellets were burning up like they were kindling wood. My original set point was 240 and that stayed good for about 3 hours and then the high temp cutoff switch decided to do its thing. Again, I brought the chuckie indoors on the first day because when it got to be 7 pm and the IT was 182* I knew that dinner was blown for the night and I didn't want to spend another 3-4 hours seeing if I could get it up to temp while my smoker interior temp was still around 288*.  I had it in the oven at 250* for almost 2 hours and when the IT was still 182* at 9 pm I called it a night, kept it foiled when I took it out of the oven, left it on the kitchen island to cool down, and went to bed. Almost 4 hours later I woke up and put it in the fridge. The next day was as I already described and again, I wasn't going to again leave it in the smoker until 8-9 pm in the hopes the IT would get up to 205* since I was determined to serve it for dinner that night. That's why I took it out of the smoker when the IT got back up to 160.

The overheating was actually a few days later when I was heating up the leftovers for a lunch. I don't know why the chuck roast--at least in this one instance--got stuck for so long and was so heard to get up over 200* IT.  I usually cook on the 2nd rack but perhaps I should cook it on the 3rd or maybe even on the 4th rack that the water pan attaches to so it would be closer to both the smoke and the heating element.

None of this is your fault, of course. But now that I know enough to clean both sensors I can at least have the smoker temp stabilized when I give a chuckie a 2nd try some time in the future.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> This was the day from hell when my smoker kept heating up to 295* no matter what my set point was and the wood pellets were burning up like they were kindling wood. My original set point was 240 and that stayed good for about 3 hours and then the high temp cutoff switch decided to do its thing. Again, I brought the chuckie indoors on the first day because when it got to be 7 pm and the IT was 182* I knew that dinner was blown for the night and I didn't want to spend another 3-4 hours seeing if I could get it up to temp while my smoker interior temp was still around 288*.  I had it in the oven at 250* for almost 2 hours and when the IT was still 182* at 9 pm I called it a night, kept it foiled when I took it out of the oven, left it on the kitchen island to cool down, and went to bed. Almost 4 hours later I woke up and put it in the fridge. The next day was as I already described and again, I wasn't going to again leave it in the smoker until 8-9 pm in the hopes the IT would get up to 205* since I was determined to serve it for dinner that night. That's why I took it out of the smoker when the IT got back up to 160.
> 
> The overheating was actually a few days later when I was heating up the leftovers for a lunch. I don't know why the chuck roast--at least in this one instance--got stuck for so long and was so heard to get up over 200* IT.  I usually cook on the 2nd rack but perhaps I should cook it on the 3rd or maybe even on the 4th rack that the water pan attaches to so it would be closer to both the smoke and the heating element.
> 
> *None of this is your fault, of course.* But now that I know enough to clean both sensors I can at least have the smoker temp stabilized when I give a chuckie a 2nd try some time in the future.


That is what I was pointing out. Since this is on one of my "Step by Steps", and you said "Thanks to Bear", and then go on to say how you followed my method & everything went wrong. I wanted you & others to know that it wasn't my method, but your smoker problems & stopping & starting that caused your problems getting it done. 

You didn't mention in your first post that "None of this was my fault, and you were having trouble with your smoker".

I don't like people being scared away from my easy to follow Step by Steps for so many things. I make my Step by Steps to keep people from having problems when they first start out.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Sep 23, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That is what I was pointing out. Since this is on one of my "Step by Steps", and you said "Thanks to Bear", and then go on to say how you followed my method & everything went wrong. I wanted you & others to know that it wasn't my method, but your smoker problems & stopping & starting that caused your problems getting it done.
> 
> You didn't mention in your first post that "None of this was my fault, and you were having trouble with your smoker".
> 
> ...


Oh--NOW I get it! I see how you misunderstood what I wrote. When I said "thanks to Bear" I meant that you had inspired me to try a chuckie from the tips you gave me in your private message. I looked at your step-by-step but only to remind myself of a couple of the tips and to again see what cooking temp you advised. I apologize if I gave your or anyone the impression that following your instructions took me into the weeds. Not at all; you weren't responsible for the chuck roast IT getting stuck or my smoker temp problems. However, I credit both you and Todd with helping me solve the high temp problem because that's what made me think of cleaning the sensors as the fix the next morning.

Now I also get what you were saying to me about my going off on my own regarding the chuckie. I didn't realize that you were referring to me no longer following your step-by-step. Thanks for this latest comment of yours because it's what helped me to see our miscommunication here. The steps of yours I did follow are what got the chuck roast to the edible state.


----------



## rayf01 (Sep 27, 2014)

It turned out really good for me. I managed to get the roast to the right temp before I foiled it, and then took it to 205. I messed up when I foiled it and punctured the foil with my probe so a bunch of juice ran out and I had to refoil.

When it was done I don't think I let it rest long enough but either way it was tender and juicy. It didn't seem like it was of pulling consistency so I sliced it instead. Then we proceeded to devour it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2014)

Rayf01 said:


> It turned out really good for me. I managed to get the roast to the right temp before I foiled it, and then took it to 205. I messed up when I foiled it and punctured the foil with my probe so a bunch of juice ran out and I had to refoil.
> 
> When it was done I don't think I let it rest long enough but either way it was tender and juicy. It didn't seem like it was of pulling consistency so I sliced it instead. Then we proceeded to devour it.


I'm glad you liked it, Ray !!

I had that problem with foil, so I started putting it in a foil pan, and then covering it with foil. The foil pan is much stronger than the foil.

Since you went to 205* it would have pulled apart easier with a longer rest.

Thanks for the report,

Bear


----------



## spot (Feb 9, 2015)

This looks good. I will be trying this soon


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr. Bearcarver,  when we get home later today and I am on my laptop I will be sending you a pm regarding this. Will be smoking a chuckie here in a couple of weeks for some tamales.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2015)

Spot said:


> This looks good. I will be trying this soon


Thank You Spot !!!

Pulled Beef is Great !!!

Bear


----------



## stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks Great......love me some chuckie!!


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 15, 2015)

New member, I joined to say great step by step tutorial.  I wanted to do a pulled beef and was not sure what cut to buy.  I did some searching on google and came across this thread, perfect I thought.

The first thing I will say is there are a couple of different 'chuckies' out there.  I didn't know that when I set out to buy my cut.  I went to 2 different butchers shops and they couldn't sell me a chuckie that was not brisket, the rest of their chuck mean is ground.  I had heard brisket was quite a challenge and shouldn't be attempted by newbies.  So then I ended up at a grocery store trying to eye out the best err, I mean worst roast I could find.  I picked out a 2kg blade roast since I couldn't find a chuck roast.

Some more google-ing when I got home told me my eyes did not deceive me, a blade roast is a chuck roast!  Sweet, I am on the way now!  This chuckie will be my 3rd roast slow and low on the grill using amps.  

My first roast was a pork shoulder that I got nervous during the stall and added heat and ran out of time and results were so so.  My 2nd attempt was a pork butt that I just left (aprox 12lbs butt) started it at 10am and pulled it off the 240 degree grill 17 hours later (3am at 203 degrees IT) I was so tired I wrapped in foil, and towels put it in the cooler and went to bed.  When I went to pull it the next afternoon (about 2 hours before guest arrived, a much better timed cook :D ) it literally fell apart for me, so juicy 

So that was the plan for this chuckie.  Leave it alone till IT is right :D  Thats exactly what I did, however I was hungry and tried to pull it soon as it came off the smoker.  This was not easy, I ended up getting just enough for 2 sammies (the wife and I) then put it in a foil tray poured the au jus in and covered it.  that sat in a 170 degree oven for about an hour, and the remainder pulled wonderfully!

Sorry I missed the pics coming off the grill, but I did snap one of it pulled 













IMG_20150613_204018.jpg



__ smokinjoes
__ Jun 15, 2015






and one on a bun :)













IMG_20150613_205029.jpg



__ smokinjoes
__ Jun 15, 2015






Thanks Bear!


----------



## daricksta (Jun 16, 2015)

smokinjoes said:


> New member, I joined to say great step by step tutorial.  I wanted to do a pulled beef and was not sure what cut to buy.  I did some searching on google and came across this thread, perfect I thought.
> 
> The first thing I will say is there are a couple of different 'chuckies' out there.  I didn't know that when I set out to buy my cut.  I went to 2 different butchers shops and they couldn't sell me a chuckie that was not brisket, the rest of their chuck mean is ground.  I had heard brisket was quite a challenge and shouldn't be attempted by newbies.  So then I ended up at a grocery store trying to eye out the best err, I mean worst roast I could find.  I picked out a 2kg blade roast since I couldn't find a chuck roast.
> 
> ...


Great photos and congrats on the chuckie! But you make me feel blessed that I live on the West Coast. Both blade and boneless chuck roasts have been found in abundance in the supermarkets in all the towns I've lived in. Ironically, my first and only Chuckie has been the one failure I've experienced in smoking. It stalled at 160° for about 12 hours over two days (yes, TWO days) and the highest IT I ever got before I pulled it out was 190° which had not been enough to render out all the fat and break down all the tough connective tissues. Someday I'll get back up on that horse but not soon.

Don't fear the brisket, newbie! Cooking a flat brisket (the most common cut you'll find at the supermarket) is no harder than smoking a pork shoulder and it's a very similar process. What is smoking anyway? It's just cooking with low heat over wood smoke over time. The only real thing to know about a brisket is the hard fat that won't render down from the soft fat and that's very easy to see. You trim off the hard fat and leave all or most of the soft which _will _render down nicely. You apply the rub exactly the way you do with a pork shoulder and place it in the heated smoker with the smoke source going. I typically smoke a 4-5 lb brisket flat which is more than enough for a small family or group of friends. This last time I also smoked the point for my first try at burnt ends but stick with the flat for your first time out.

I own a MES 30 and I cooked the brisket at around a 225° set point. I was all set for a long stall at 160° but it really wasn't that long. A similar short stall also occurred at 170°. Following a recipe, I foiled both the flat and the point about 6 hours with foil juice inside the foil (what and where else?) The cook lasted about 11 hours and about 30 minutes or so from the end I unfoiled both brisket cuts and brushed on BBQ sauce for some extra flavor and because I like the wet look on my smoked meats. I smoked it over oak wood pellets in my AMNPS and this was _the _best brisket I've ever made out of a total of three smoked briskets. And this was among the easiest smokes I've ever experienced. Believe me, it's not that difficult to produce a great smoked brisket in an electric smoker over wood pellets.

And smokinjoe, welcome to SMF. I've been here 3 years and people here have enabled me to really up my game. In the beginning everything I smoked was harsh and bitter. Thanks to the help I've received I've learned how to use smoke to enhance meat and cheeses and not overpower it. With that brisket I talked about, it was so good that it blew me away that I not only made it myself but that I smoked it in a little MES 30 Gen 1 and got what I felt was restaurant quality BBQ beef brisket. You can do the same thing.


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 16, 2015)

daRickster

Thanks for the welcome, and the props on the pics!  

I think maybe my issue finding a good chuckie was the butcher shops I tried first, seems they are trying to hold a higher standard of cuts.  Not to mention the price difference.  The brisket at the butcher shop was 8.99/lb where Loblaws (where I found the blade and a brisket which is in my freezer right now :D  ) had the blade for 12.10/kg and less for the brisket ten and change :D big difference there!

So I am really glad the new Loblaws opened in Barrie, that is my store of choice now.  For the service and the selection, the butcher at Loblaws took time to show me the different chuck cuts he had and explained where and how they came to be.  Awesome!


> "Don't fear the brisket, newbie! Cooking a flat brisket (the most common cut you'll find at the supermarket) is no harder than smoking a pork shoulder and it's a very similar process. What is smoking anyway? It's just cooking with low heat over wood smoke over time. The only real thing to know about a brisket is the hard fat that won't render down from the soft fat and that's very easy to see. You trim off the hard fat and leave all or most of the soft which _will_  render down nicely. You apply the rub exactly the way you do with a pork shoulder and place it in the heated smoker with the smoke source going."


I guess it was brisket cooked for slicing that I was advised to wait till I had more experience before attempting.  It sounds like a pulled beef using brisket is quite easy, and it will be my next beef cook.  :)


> "With that brisket I talked about, it was so good that it blew me away that I not only made it myself but that I smoked it in a little MES 30 Gen 1 and got what I felt was restaurant quality BBQ beef brisket."


that is exactly how I felt about my last butt cook.  Looking forward to doing the same with beef soon.  

Thanks for the encouragement!

Joe


----------



## daricksta (Jun 16, 2015)

smokinjoes said:


> daRickster
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, and the props on the pics!
> 
> ...


Joe, AHA! You are in Ontario, Canada, my friend! As I like to say that's a horse of a different story. It all became clear when you said the blade was on sale for 12.10/kg. Don't know how that converts into U.S. dollars per pound, though. Barrie's a fair-sized town so I don't understand why it's a bit of a challenge to find blade and boneless chuck roasts. I really didn't know much about chuck cuts but it basically all comes from the cow's shoulder above the brisket.

Joe, let me continue to ease your mind about brisket. When you've cooked it properly it will both slice and pull. When I slice my finished brisket, parts of it slice nicely while others fa;; apart. You get both types of meat with one brisket flat! When you smoke the point along with the flat, you chop it up into what's called "burnt ends". They're incredibly full of flavor especially when covered with BBQ sauce. The point is a different cut of brisket from the flat--the grain runs differently, too. It's separated from the flat by a layer of fat which trimmed away when the point is separated from the flat.

It's a piece of cake, really.


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 16, 2015)

haha I did the same thing.  I thought BC when you said west coast lol, too funny.  I see Seattle now, hindsight right :) 

So there is 2.2lbs in each kg that would work out to aprox $5.50/lb, not too sure how that compares to prices south of the border?

I hear people saying the brisket is less forgiving, I'm thinking with both mavrick probes in place how bad can I mess it up?  Unless of course its too much smoke or something like that, if such a thing exists (jk I know it does).  I do have a brisket in the freezer now and I'm just waiting for that right time to warm up the smoker!

Before I do I may post a pic of the roast to see if I can get it identified so I know which part of the brisket I do have.  As in anything the more you know the better off you will fair.

cheers,

Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2015)

Welcome Joe!!

Looks like your Pulled Beef from your Chuckie "Blade" came out Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I love pulled Beef !! I haven't done any for a long time, but I got one thawing right now.

I don't know if you saw any more of my Step by Steps, but here's an Index of over 50 Step by Steps done on my MES smokers.

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 16, 2015)

smokinjoes said:


> haha I did the same thing.  I thought BC when you said west coast lol, too funny.  I see Seattle now, hindsight right :)
> 
> So there is 2.2lbs in each kg that would work out to aprox $5.50/lb, not too sure how that compares to prices south of the border?
> 
> ...


Joe, before I took a BBQ class I had no idea that a brisket was made up of two sections of meat. Some people cook them together and slice them apart after it's finished. The BBQ instructor guy cut the point from the flat and that's how I did it.

Approx $5.50/lb for brisket? On the Seattle West Coast that's a really good deal but now I can't recall what I've been paying for it. I think $7/lb but I'm not sure. Around here a brisket flat can be hard to find in the supermarkets. I usually buy no more than an 9-pounder. My wife will use 4 lbs. for her slow cook recipe and I use the remainder for smoking. That's how I was able to smoke a 5 lb. brisket with the point because that's the half I took! You can find photos online to show you how to tell the point from the flat. The point is literally that--the pointed part of the muscle.

Brisket it most forgiving. Cook it long enough and it's really a nice guy. I place the ET-733 FOOD probe in the meat and the BARBECUE probe through the metal clip that I attach between the rack tines, or whatever you call them. Then I monitor both probes from inside my house. There's a bit more to it because adjusting the smoker temp, turning the brisket over, and foiling and unfoiling are involved but no big deal. I know guys who take the finished brisket, keep it inside the foil, and place it inside an empty cooler and pile newspapers or something over it and just let it rest for 4 hours or more (they do this same thing to a pork shoulder). I don't. When the brisket's done it's dinner time. No more waiting since it already took about 11 hours to get there.


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 16, 2015)

@Bearcarver

Thanks Bear, like I said it could have rested a little before my 1st attempt at pulling but did great the 2nd time around :)  

I'll check out the other step-by-step posts and see what catches my fancy, great job in posting them easy to follow with great turnouts!

I have to admit though there are other great resources on the site as well.  I recently read a post on a blueberry cherry dry rub for pork that sounds so yummy, I can see myself spending a great deal of time here haha.

@daRicksta


> I place the ET-733 FOOD probe in the meat and the BARBECUE probe through the metal clip that I attach between the rack tines, or whatever you call them. Then I monitor both probes from inside my house. There's a bit more to it because adjusting the smoker temp, turning the brisket over, and foiling and unfoiling are involved but no big deal.


This is exactly the process I used for the blade roast.  I didn't do anything for temps in between 200-250 thats where my hi/low alerts are set.  I only heard 3 beeps in the blade roast cook.  If it raised I would have to go adjust the air flow to allow more air in and heat out and vice versa for when it dropped.  If a Brisket can handle that sort of variation I am set and ready :D  

Keep up the good work Bear, and everyone!  

A great community is the best resource to have.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 17, 2015)

smokinjoes said:


> @Bearcarver
> 
> Thanks Bear, like I said it could have rested a little before my 1st attempt at pulling but did great the 2nd time around :)
> 
> ...


If you could successfully smoke a chuckie you definitely can successfully smoke a brisket.


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 17, 2015)

> If you could successfully smoke a chuckie you definitely can successfully smoke a brisket.


Yeah I've just been waiting for the right time to pull the brisket I have in the freezer out.  I always had full intentions of smoking it I was not going to hold back.  With the success I had the the blade I'll be doing up the brisket soon.  Although I do still have a couple of 1/2lb bags in the freezer from the blade last week. 

Looking big picture, a brisket is a chuckie.  No fear left here.  :D

Now that I took the plunge and joined the board rather than just lurking, I'll make sure to snap pics along the way.   Post 'em all up when I'm done and the belly is full.

cheers

Joe


----------



## daricksta (Jun 18, 2015)

smokinjoes said:


> Yeah I've just been waiting for the right time to pull the brisket I have in the freezer out.  I always had full intentions of smoking it I was not going to hold back.  With the success I had the the blade I'll be doing up the brisket soon.  Although I do still have a couple of 1/2lb bags in the freezer from the blade last week.
> 
> Looking big picture, a brisket is a chuckie.  No fear left here.  :D
> 
> ...


Joe, I'm usually bad about posting Qview photos because it's all I can do to get the smoker and meat prepped and get everything done in time for dinner that night. I intentionally took time for taking photos because I wanted a visual chronicle of my first smoked pulled pork.


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 18, 2015)

@daRicksta

I hear you there.  I was trying to get some good pics of the first few I did.  I remembered for the Boston butt but missed some one the blade roast.  Thats why I was hoping to have the phone in pocket and try to remember to take it out once in a while lol.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh btw any good suggestions for something to inject into this upcoming brisket?  I've not done any injections yet and was planning to try with this time 'round.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## daricksta (Jun 18, 2015)

smokinjoes said:


> Oh btw any good suggestions for something to inject into this upcoming brisket?  I've not done any injections yet and was planning to try with this time 'round.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


I've never injected anything I've smoked but some of the BBQ pros insist it's a must for competition bbq. I've got two great smoking books: "Spice & Smoke" by Cheryl and Bill Jamison and "Slow Fire: The Beginner's Guide to Barbecue" by Ray Lampe. These are beginner books and neither one mentions injecting the meat.

Here's how some pros on BBQ Pitmasters do it: 

Keep in mind that these guys typically smoke meat at 275° which is hotter than the temps we smoke at. In addition, we use well-insulated electric smokers and they don't. I've smoked several briskets and all of them turned out moist and juicy. I think the only reason for injecting briskets or any meat would be to instill extra flavor throughout the meat if you think it needs it.

I bet that you could take whatever you use for foiling juice and inject that into the meat as well. And I highly recommend foiling brisket.


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 18, 2015)

@daRicksta  I did foil my blade, as I was planning with the brisket but thought an injection might help add some flavour.  

I'll take a look around and see what people are using on beef for injections.

thanks for the links too.

Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2015)

OK----This was a "Chuck Roast" Step by Step to show Newbies how to smoke a Chuck Roast.

Even though it would cut down on the number of posts on this thread, I wish we could get back to what it was designed for.

See Post #1.

Bear


----------



## smokinjoes (Jun 18, 2015)

@Bearcarver  Sorry to have hijacked your thread.  I didn't realize I'd gotten too far off track.  2 butcher shops offered me brisket when I asked for a chuck roast.  I did end up with the blade roast and and a brisket from this outting.  Then I used this exact thread to smoke my first beef roast and achieved a great out come but was left with 1 more chuck roast that just happened to be a brisket.  My 2nd chuckie.

But I 100% see your point and you may have your thread back now :) 

Thanks again for the step by step.

Cheers 

Joe


----------



## daricksta (Jun 18, 2015)

I had totally forgotten what thread this was but that happens to me a lot. I get an emailed notification of which thread has an update but when I click on "See Post" it takes me to the post I want to respond to. Once I'm there I always forget the title of the thread I'm in. I then just go with whatever's being discussed at that point in thread. It's been my experience in social networking sites that threads frequently mutate into subjects far afield from how they began.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2015)

smokinjoes said:


> @Bearcarver  Sorry to have hijacked your thread.  I didn't realize I'd gotten too far off track.  2 butcher shops offered me brisket when I asked for a chuck roast.  I did end up with the blade roast and and a brisket from this outting.  Then I used this exact thread to smoke my first beef roast and achieved a great out come but was left with 1 more chuck roast that just happened to be a brisket.  My 2nd chuckie.
> 
> But I 100% see your point and you may have your thread back now :)
> 
> ...





daRicksta said:


> I had totally forgotten what thread this was but that happens to me a lot. I get an emailed notification of which thread has an update but when I click on "See Post" it takes me to the post I want to respond to. Once I'm there I always forget the title of the thread I'm in. I then just go with whatever's being discussed at that point in thread. It's been my experience in social networking sites that threads frequently mutate into subjects far afield from how they began.


Thanks Guys, I didn't want to sound rude. I just like to keep my Step by Steps from going off into other things. I don't mind it on other threads, but since my Step by Steps are more than just plain old "Look Ma--Look what I did", I tend to feel a little more protective of them for the benefit of those who will continue to use them to get them started in smoking things they haven't smoked before.

Thank You Again,

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Guys, I didn't want to sound rude. I just like to keep my Step by Steps from going off into other things. I don't mind it on other threads, but since my Step by Steps are more than just plain old "Look Ma--Look what I did", I tend to feel a little more protective of them for the benefit of those who will continue to use them to get them started in smoking things they haven't smoked before.
> 
> Thank You Again,
> 
> Bear


I fully support you in this, Bear. What can I personally do if I see a thread you started which is important to you get hijacked? Or are you the one to take action? As I told you separately I'm aware of something called giving a post a bump but I'm still not sure how it works.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I fully support you in this, Bear. What can I personally do if I see a thread you started which is important to you get hijacked? Or are you the one to take action? As I told you separately I'm aware of something called giving a post a bump but I'm still not sure how it works.


Don't worry about it, Rick, It doesn't happen often.

I just don't like to see a conversation about other things go on forever on one of my Step by Steps.

Thanks for asking though,

Bear


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Question-

From the time you started (8:30 am) until you foiled (2:25 pm), did you have chuckie in a foil pan or on the rack with a pan under him?

I'm thinking of turning this into my Mississippi Pot Roast, which I've only ever made in a slow cooker with peppers, au jus mix, Ranch dressing mix & butter. It's more of a braising though in the slow cooker, so I'm trying to figure a way to do it in the smoker & not dry it out.

Thanks,

TW


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2015)

Tumbleweed1 said:


> Question-
> 
> From the time you started (8:30 am) until you foiled (2:25 pm), did you have chuckie in a foil pan or on the rack with a pan under him?
> 
> ...


Both this Step by Step, and the other one (Twin Chuckies) in my Index were started on the open rack. Then Double foil wrapped with juice at 165°.

However if you wait a day or two, I'll be posting a Chucky I did on Saturday that I started in an open foil pan, on a wire cooling rack. Then I added a juice mix to that & covered it with foil to finish.

I think you might like that more, but you might want to leave out the wire cooling rack, since you're adding Peepers & such.

Stay Tuned,

Bear


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Both this Step by Step, and the other one (Twin Chuckies) in my Index were started on the open rack. Then Double foil wrapped with juice at 165°.
> 
> However if you wait a day or two, I'll be posting a Chucky I did on Saturday that I started in an open foil pan, on a wire cooling rack. Then I added a juice mix to that & covered it with foil to finish.
> 
> ...


I'll be on the lookout buddy.

Thanks.

TW


----------



## sarnott (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Bear,

As always, it looks great and I appreciate all the info. I see a chuckie in my near future!

Thanks Again,

Scott

Hampton, VA


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2015)

sarnott said:


> Thanks Bear,
> 
> As always, it looks great and I appreciate all the info. I see a chuckie in my near future!
> 
> ...


Thank You Scott !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2015)

Tumbleweed1 said:


> I'll be on the lookout buddy.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> TW


Here ya go---Hot Off The Presses:

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/215706/smoked-pulled-beef-chucky-step-by-step

Bear


----------



## chef boyarista (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the Step by Step Bear! I don't have any reputable butchers in my town, so I picked up a four pound chuck roast that was on sale at my local grocery store. I threw it in my MES early this morning and just fill up on some good, good beef. Not all the fat rendered, but that's okay because it tasted like butter and I'll find a use for it later. I love the tip of turning down the temp in the smoker while resting, never would have thunk it! And of course, I have to show off.













20150730_202343_HDR.jpg



__ chef boyarista
__ Jul 31, 2015


















20150730_203414.jpg



__ chef boyarista
__ Jul 31, 2015


















20150730_203735_HDR.jpg



__ chef boyarista
__ Jul 31, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2015)

Chef Boyarista said:


> Thanks for the Step by Step Bear! I don't have any reputable butchers in my town, so I picked up a four pound chuck roast that was on sale at my local grocery store. I threw it in my MES early this morning and just fill up on some good, good beef. Not all the fat rendered, but that's okay because it tasted like butter and I'll find a use for it later. I love the tip of turning down the temp in the smoker while resting, never would have thunk it! And of course, I have to show off.


That's Great, Chef !!

Looks like you had some outstanding eating there!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you like my Tip too!!!  The meat I get just isn't smart enough to know the difference between sitting in a cooler wrapped in towels, or sitting in my MES at an equalized temp.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Bear


----------



## sarnott (Aug 1, 2015)

Bear,

Great post and decided I wanted to try. When I told my wife, she said, make 2 so we have leftovers! Did the prep of two 3.6# chuckies tonight and will smoke tomorrow.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2015)

sarnott said:


> Bear,
> 
> Great post and decided I wanted to try. When I told my wife, she said, make 2 so we have leftovers! Did the prep of two 3.6# chuckies tonight and will smoke tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thank You Scott !!!

You might want to look at my newest Chucky Step by Step.

It's easier to follow, because I do a better job writing them up than I did 5 years ago.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/215706/smoked-pulled-beef-chucky-step-by-step

Bear


----------



## sarnott (Aug 2, 2015)

Bear,

Actually, I screwed up and posted to the wrong Step by Step after I started the prep, et al. I saw the new one a few days ago and that's what got me started. Only change I made is that on smokes like this, I often top the meat with an envelop of dried onion soup. Almost everything else was exactly like you suggested except that I haven't found the Thick Lee & Perrins yet.

Thanks Again Brother,

Scott

Hampton, VA


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2015)

sarnott said:


> Bear,
> 
> Actually, I screwed up and posted to the wrong Step by Step after I started the prep, et al. I saw the new one a few days ago and that's what got me started. Only change I made is that on smokes like this, I often top the meat with an envelop of dried onion soup. Almost everything else was exactly like you suggested except that I haven't found the Thick Lee & Perrins yet.
> 
> ...


That's Great Scott !!

The Worcestershire "Thick" is Mrs Bear's fault. She saw it was getting scarce a couple years ago, so she stocked up for us. I still have half a bottle left. However, since that It is no longer "Worcestershire "Thick".

They have since changed the name to "Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce".    Same thing, but new name. So that's what you gotta get (and me too, after this bottle's gone).

Bear


----------



## hammer77 (May 25, 2016)

Hi Bear,

First off Thank You for this great step by step. This was my third smoke I ever done! Turned out great. For the last couple months I often thought about doing a Chuckie for Hot Roast Beef Sammies. And when going over this thread yesterday I noticed you made mention of doing the same thing. I just have one question Sir, by any chance to you have a gravy recipe that you use for it?

I plan on doing it Friday, and surprise Mrs.Hammer! Once again thanks for a great Step by Step.

Dave.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2016)

Hammer77 said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> First off Thank You for this great step by step. This was my third smoke I ever done! Turned out great. For the last couple months I often thought about doing a Chuckie for Hot Roast Beef Sammies. And when going over this thread yesterday I noticed you made mention of doing the same thing. I just have one question Sir, by any chance to you have a gravy recipe that you use for it?
> 
> ...


Thank You Dave!!
I know what you mean!!  Here's a Thread on it:

*Hot Smoked Beef Sammy with Gravy  *    

As for the Gravy, Mrs Bear takes the juices left in the foil pan, and stirs in water & corn starch to thicken it.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bear,

I did a 3lb. chucky a couple of weeks ago using your directions and it turned out excellent !!  Definitely a keeper. Thanks for taking the time to post the step by step directions.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2018)

It all looks great to me 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Bear,
> 
> I did a 3lb. chucky a couple of weeks ago using your directions and it turned out excellent !!  Definitely a keeper. Thanks for taking the time to post the step by step directions.




Nice Job Gator!!:)
Glad you liked it !

Bear


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 2, 2018)

I made a post Last month when I actually did my Chucky, but we have our daughter and granddaughter visiting this week, and when the "girls" came back from the pool yesterday they were HANGRY. Poppop was ready. I had pulled my last pack of pulled beef out of freezer that morning. I heated it up with some of my homemade Sweet Miss Diane's Sauce, place on butter bread with nice thick slick slice of Colby Jack, and toasted them up in my carbon steel pan. 

Sorry no pics, would have risked my life trying to get them to wait for pics, I did mention they were HANGRY, right?

Anyway just want to say, WHY the heck had I not been making pulled beef before I found Bears post! And I must say even for a legendary sauce hater like me, our super sweet bourbon/honey sauce was absolutely unbelievable when mixed with the strong smokey beefy flavor of the pulled chucky!

Thanks again Bear, you may have save my life yesterday afternoon ;-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> I made a post Last month when I actually did my Chucky, but we have our daughter and granddaughter visiting this week, and when the "girls" came back from the pool yesterday they were HANGRY. Poppop was ready. I had pulled my last pack of pulled beef out of freezer that morning. I heated it up with some of my homemade Sweet Miss Diane's Sauce, place on butter bread with nice thick slick slice of Colby Jack, and toasted them up in my carbon steel pan.
> 
> Sorry no pics, would have risked my life trying to get them to wait for pics, I did mention they were HANGRY, right?
> 
> ...




That's Great Pete!!!
I'm really glad to hear that!!
And You're Very Welcome!
I love Pulled Beef!!

Bear


----------

